# Green tree frog questions



## RBK4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

hi everyone

just new here and im considering getting a green tree frog and i've got some questions

how big of an enclosure do you need for about 2-4 frogs
what temp 
humidity 
substrate (thinking about 2cm of sand with another 5 cm of water in the whole enclosure and a rock in the middle for some elivation) 
feeding
matainence
Good breeders 
Decorations
buget

thank you


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi
GTF's do not like lots of deep water. They like shallow dishs better in captivity. I recomend using coco husk bedding or gravel( pebbles). not that shure of humidty, just spray them with brita water every time they look a bit dry. They tend to be fed crickets woodies and mealworms by most people,( I feed my dwarfs crickets). About nine med crickets 2-3 times a week. I'm not sure about breeders, but you should definatley look on petlink. I use live plants in my tank. Tree frogs like broad leaved plants ALOT. Try to do lots of awsome hiding places behind vines and stuff.


----------



## TA1PAN (Nov 19, 2009)

hey for my set up i use a 3ft reptile one enclosure with zoomeds repti bark,a nice size water bowl for him to sit in,a waterfall,and heaps of plants,vines and drift wood for him to sit on and hide under.for the lighting i use 2.0uv bulb.and everyday i just spray some water threw the enclosure.heres a pic below.


----------



## TA1PAN (Nov 19, 2009)

also i just feed him live crickets every 2-3days.


----------



## RBK4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

sorry forgot to post do u need uv lighting if so what wattage do you need


----------



## TA1PAN (Nov 19, 2009)

yer they do need uv light during the day,i use exo-terra 2.0uv compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------

